# The Egg Machine-Setting Records



## HermanniChris (Jul 22, 2014)

So, anyone who breeds tortoises full time probably has those few animals that never seize to amaze with their reliability as frequent, fertile egg layers, no matter the situation...usually.

Here on the farm, we certainly have animals like that in almost every group, but then there's the "Egg Machine". The Egg Machine is something quite special. A beautiful, captive bred and raised Testudo marginata who now resides here and is a permanent member of our busy breeding group. I obtained her from a good friend who you most likely all know (Gary-GBTortoises), and when Gary sent her my way he explained that she is one heck of a breeder. Gary knows his stuff and I never once doubted him but never in my dreams did I expect her to be a reproductive
explosion...for lack of a better term.

Since October, this large female has literally laid THIRTEEN CLUTCHES of eggs here. Yes, you read that right, that's -13- clutches. The thirteenth one was just laid yesterday so I figured, ok it's time for a post about this creature. She was not hibernated because she did not do so with Gary all these years. So, I kept her awake with some others and it has just been insane. Her clutches never drop lower than 6 eggs each and never seem to go higher than 9. 8 is the norm for her. And here's the kicker...ALL the eggs have been good, except 2. We've hatched a world of beautiful little babies from her almost nonstop and it has really been interesting to see the life of a Marginated go "full circle". She lays the eggs, I dig them up and as I place them in the incubator, I pull out the ones hatching right then and there all in a day's work. One entire incubator is dedicated JUST for her eggs. All the other females' clutches are in another unit because they are more like double or triple clutchers. Not 13! 

Her calcium remains stable as does her incredible health and she does not miss a beat. She has constant access to cuttle-bone like all the tortoises on the farm and she uses it when she feels the need. We watch her closely just to be sure she is ok and she is just an amazing little (or not so little) powerhouse. 

Just thought it would be interesting to share with all of you and would be great to hear of other tortoises out there like this. 

Here are some photos and collages of some of her nests over the last few months including her babies hatching. Not very good shots but you get the idea. 

You can see these shots and tons and tons more of all the species bred here on my Instagram account, so please follow me. I post photos ever single day and I always tag tortoiseforum. My IG is chris_leone


----------



## HermanniChris (Jul 22, 2014)

Here's one more showing a "full circle".


----------



## StarSapphire22 (Jul 22, 2014)

I manage the IG account for TFO...we love sharing your pics! Think we've shared her and/or her babies a couple times. 

What an incredible tort.


----------



## Tom (Jul 22, 2014)

13? That is pretty amazing! Wow. No need to import any wild ones with her around. Wonder how long she will maintain that pace.

Cool story. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## HermanniChris (Jul 23, 2014)

Thanks for sharing the photos! Just posted some more on IG of some nesting this morning. 

Tom, I really wonder if she'll keep this up. What amazes me the most is the fertility level being so high. There is one male in the group that is utterly obsessed with her and he is always on her. I separate him as needed but apparently he just keeps getting the job done.


----------



## tortadise (Jul 23, 2014)

That's a lot of clutches Chris. Madam Marginata factoria should be her new name. Lol


----------



## AmRoKo (Jul 23, 2014)

Time to open a Brothel. Step right up! See the amazing baby making factory in process! The one, the only, Madam Marginata Factoria!

MMF- "Hey there booyyyys~~~~"

Okay I'm done naow. :>


----------



## RGB (Jul 23, 2014)

Nice post, thanks.

I have a hermann that has laid about 14 clutches/yr for about 2 yrs now.... Unfortunately my story is not one of success. Many eggs break/crack in order to deliver. And if her calcium levels get too well supplemented, she gets egg bound. I have had some clutches where she has laid too broken eggs yet got egg bound with two others.

This happens so frequently, that I have developed a technique where I can take forceps and crack the tip off of the egg allowing her to be able crush the egg and expel it.

I actually wish she would stop laying (and getting egg bound) so I could find her a non- breeder home. I have given up hope that she will become a healthy producer. I just want her to have a healthy long life at this point!

This has been my only similar experience...


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Jul 23, 2014)

Wow! Wow! That's a lot of eggs! Phew, she needs a break  Congrats to the super mommy!


----------



## tglazie (Jul 30, 2014)

Hey Chris, is the little girl you sent my way one of her's? Both of them are doing great, by the way. Grazing on dandelion, hawksbit, thistles, mulberry, hibiscus, althea, and garden grown organic spring mix, turnip greens, and collards everyday, with a little cactus, kidney weed, and clover thrown in for good measure. The big one is a lot shyer than the little one, but both of them seem to enjoy the mini ten foot by five foot planted runs in the shade of the Pakistani mulberries. Hopefully, if she is one of her's, the fertility is genetic. Guess we'll find out in a decade or so. 

T.G.


----------



## IBeenEasy (Jul 31, 2014)

HermanniChris said:


> Here's one more showing a "full circle".
> View attachment 88564


how do you get the eggs so clean with out damaging them ? i tried to save a snapper egg i found just laying by its nest, but i couldn't get the dirt off for the life of me lol


----------



## biochemnerd808 (Sep 22, 2014)

That's amazing!  One of my babies (now a year old) hatched from her while she was still with Gary.  The other one I have was from a different Momma. It will be cool to see if she is prolific like yours! Congrats on all the babies, and that's just wonderful for the Marginated species!


----------

